# Aura Bass Shakers........



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I purchsed 2 of them to install them on the bottom of the front seats of my 07 g35 sedan.

I tested them out on my home theatre and was pleasently surprized. The test was very promising. I expected it to shake like a turd, but it was for lack of a better word, musical.

cant wait.

Has anyone used them?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

They can absolutely be a great addition to many setups! Seems to be a lost thought with a lot of people. I however have had some great results with them. I think you will be suprised when you get them in and going!


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

just a waste of power as far as I am concerned.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I am trying to land a couple to run off of my MS8's outputs and put them under both front seats. the outputs are their not being used. Could also use deck power depending on the situation I suppose.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, that might be an awesome idea! You really dont need a lot of power....25 would be plenty to get the job done! If you know what your doing and what there for, they can add a great effect!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

ttocs388 said:


> just a waste of power as far as I am concerned.


Have you experienced them?

This is what i used to think until I played with them for 5 minutes.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

If you look at the reviews, 99% of them are very, very positive. This is what made me try them out. I already have a couple more coming for my home theatre.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

yes, they are great for home theaters but I do everything I can to keep vibrations down in my vehicles. Add to that the fact that they need some kind of amplification to drive them and it isn't a double negative, its a negative squared.....

no that doesn't make it posative in my eyes.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Sound is air vibrating.... so if you want to keep vibrations down I suppose you don't play music? 

It's to feel the music without having an air pump at the back of the car...if something it will allow you to feel the music while keeping panel vibration and squeaks down.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I find the 'butt buzzers' to be more of a gimmick than anything else. They might give the 'illusion' of bass but IMO the effect is to localized. Bass that most people want is the pressure differentials caused by the cone movement ...these pressure differentials affect every part of your body and give you the 'kick in the chest' feeling most people want. Bass Shakers shake what they are attached to ...and fall short when it comes to a 'real' bass experience.

>^..^<


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

They should be used to supplement, not replace.

I think they can be great additions. Especially for the crowd yearning for more tactile response who end up chasing their tails in the acoustic domain.

Ocuriel, please write up a review in the reviews section after you've got them going and adjusted, etc!


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

MarkZ said:


> They should be used to supplement, not replace.
> 
> I think they can be great additions. Especially for the crowd yearning for more tactile response who end up chasing their tails in the acoustic domain.


This. All the systems that I've done with shakers and others that I've experienced have the shakers _in addition_ to subs, Convertables especially _need_ (IMO) shakers to get decent results.

When dialed in properly they should just feel like the sub is causing the vibration, you only notice the absence of it when you turn them off.

I've found them to be most helpfull when using very "dry" sounding low Q subs.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I should have these fired up this weekemd hopefully.

Again, those with negative remarks, I really don't think you have experienced these. You have to try them out to really form an opinion. I think these will really add to the musical experience.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

ocuriel said:


> I purchsed 2 of them to install them on the bottom of the front seats of my 07 g35 sedan.
> 
> I tested them out on my home theatre and was pleasently surprized. The test was very promising. I expected it to shake like a turd, but it was for lack of a better word, musical.
> 
> ...


In a HT they can (if configured correctly) add to the movie experience.

I use a few in my home.

Effects riser.









EQ and amps.
Site Builder

Riser construction details
Site Builder


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

One individual here at DIYMA said that he ran them off his headunit so he could adjustment them with the fader knob. Sounded like a great idea to me but I'm just frustrated that they perform so poorly where they're needed most - at extremely low frequencies. If anything a car needs help with infrasonic frequencies, especially when moving but the shakers still really won't help with this much...

But back to the deck... If you wanted to get even fancier maybe you could run them off a tiny amp with a built-in crossover using high-level outputs from the deck as the source. Then you could still have fine tuning of the shaker from the driver's seat via the fader control along with a fifty or so hertz lowpass filter. Anyway... Just a thought.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

WOW! 8 bass shakers, that's crazy! 

I think head unit power won't be enough juice.

I will be using my factory amp wich is already low passed, so I think this will work out quite well.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

What is wrong with another amp? You can pick up a 2x50-60rms amp for next to nothing if that's all the power you need, and they are pretty small. I think I'll stick with my 15s IB for now, but interesting idea. The 15s seem to be the only thing that gets under 30Hz much.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

The factory amp does over 100 watts. , so I think im good. I would only replace it if I needed more control over it.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

ttocs388 said:


> yes, they are great for home theaters but I do everything I can to keep vibrations down in my vehicles. Add to that the fact that they need some kind of amplification to drive them and it isn't a double negative, its a negative squared.....
> 
> no that doesn't make it posative in my eyes.


Sorry I should have quoted the above I was kind of responding to that comment. Odds are you can gain a factory amp one way or another anyway, long as you can run near the same ohm load some run strange loads.


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

GibTG said:


> One individual here at DIYMA said that he ran them off his headunit so he could adjustment them with the fader knob. Sounded like a great idea to me but I'm just frustrated that they perform so poorly where they're needed most - at extremely low frequencies. If anything a car needs help with infrasonic frequencies, especially when moving but the shakers still really won't help with this much...
> 
> But back to the deck... If you wanted to get even fancier maybe you could run them off a tiny amp with a built-in crossover using high-level outputs from the deck as the source. Then you could still have fine tuning of the shaker from the driver's seat via the fader control along with a fifty or so hertz lowpass filter. Anyway... Just a thought.


The response of these thing suck and have almost nothing below 30hz. Lots of EQ and a designed platform was needed to get something that felt right for the HT (bumps and shakes during action). 4 12inch subs handle the real bass action. I just don't see much use for shakers in a car.

Platform response before EQ: 









After EQ response using BFD (parametric EQ mode): 50Hz low pass and smoothing filters.
Behringer DSP1124P Feedback Destroyer Pro at zZounds


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

It's mechanically coupled to a nearby surface. These things aren't supposed to be acoustic transducers, they're supposed to be mechanical transducers. Basically, they shake your seat more efficiently than your subs.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

nsaspook said:


> The response of these thing suck and have almost nothing below 30hz. Lots of EQ and a designed platform was needed to get something that felt right for the HT (bumps and shakes during action). 4 12inch subs handle the real bass action. I just don't see much use for shakers in a car.


Just curious, did you experiment with rubber or spring mounts on/under the platform so it could vibrate more easily? Lots of cool stuff in your HT BTW.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> It's mechanically coupled to a nearby surface. These things aren't supposed to be acoustic transducers, they're supposed to be mechanical transducers.


But their response is very limited ...they run out of steam when asked to play low ...which is where most subs need the help. If you are listening to rap and hiphop where 40-60hz hum is considered 'bass' they might be a benefit. 



> Basically, they shake your seat more efficiently than your subs.


IMO this is where they are a gimmick and most annoying ...they DO shake what they are attached to ...and NOTHING else. I HATE this localized feel, they just feel unnatural. Now if you want to install one in the seat of your car (or HT) for your GF / Wifes enjoyment ...she may appreciate it. 

>^..^<


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

sqshoestring said:


> Just curious, did you experiment with rubber or spring mounts on/under the platform so it could vibrate more easily? Lots of cool stuff in your HT BTW.


Maybe this should be in the HT topic: Shaker riser design details.

The MDF top is on rubber drip hose on the edges to allow it to vibrate and is screwed and liquid-nailed to the center support only with a furring strip to raise it up 1/4 inch.










The ends of the platform are raised on 2x4 cedar so it can move up/down but not in that mushy fashion that most people don't like about shakers. (damped like a sealed box sub)










Powered by the A500 audio amp in bridged 8 ohm mode. 
You really need the power to get any low frequency (less than 30) response from them (I have 8 shakers).
Behringer A500 Reference Power Amp 2 x 300W | Parts-Express.com

Response measurements used ETF5 software.
ETF Acoustic Measurement Software


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Catman said:


> But their response is very limited ...they run out of steam when asked to play low ...which is where most subs need the help. If you are listening to rap and hiphop where 40-60hz hum is considered 'bass' they might be a benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. I can see where some people may not like them. But I think a few points are in order:

1) Since when did 40Hz become not low enough? 

2) "Seat shaking", if that's what we're talking about, varies from car to car. Not just because of the amount of air a sub may be moving, but also because of the seat itself! Take your rig and throw it in someone else's car and the seat may vibrate more. This may feel "unnatural" to you. But for others it might be even more impactful.

As with most things, it comes down to personal preference.

PS - One thing I'm curious about is whether or not panel resonances become a nightmare when using these things. A seat seems pretty ideal because of the cushion, but I imagine you have to deaden potentially rattle-y parts of the seat big time. Would sound barrier of some sort be a good idea to use too?


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

They are like K-Y Warming.

They serve a good purpose when used properly.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

freemind said:


> They are like K-Y Warming.
> 
> They serve a good purpose when used properly.


i thought ky was to put something where it dosent necessarily belong.....


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

The girlfriend likes it during vaginal sex. It totally trips her trigger!


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> i thought ky was to put something where it dosent necessarily belong.....


Who said it doesn't belong there? Remember ...there is no 'wrong' hole. 

>^..^<


----------



## GibTG (Mar 11, 2010)

Does every thread that talks about anything to do with vibrations eventually have to lead to this?


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

maybe


----------



## nsaspook (May 19, 2009)

Catman said:


> Who said it doesn't belong there? Remember ...there is no 'wrong' hole.
> 
> >^..^<


Some just need more lube.

YouTube - Cable Pulling Lubrication System


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

I had these for my home audio system as well and they were very sweet. 

I did install a few of these back in the day and just make sure that you use a amp with a sub level controller. So that you can control them a bit more. 

Hope that you enjoy them.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

nsaspook said:


> Maybe this should be in the HT topic: Shaker riser design details.
> 
> The MDF top is on rubber drip hose on the edges to allow it to vibrate and is screwed and liquid-nailed to the center support only with a furring strip to raise it up 1/4 inch.
> .............


I see, I wondered what that seal was for. So it moves but in limited way so as not to be wiggling around. And this way you can change furniture when you want.

I don't think I'd be too worried about vibration in a car, most things are built not to vibrate until you get excessive with bass. But a car seat there is little to vibrate the frame is built to hold 300lb people in high G situations and the foam/cloth/etc cover is not going to make noise.

Heck no 40 is not low enough in a car let alone a HT that really should be under 20Hz if you can manage it....just my opinion lol.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that if I highpassed at around 40Hz I'd barely notice a difference. There's not _that_ much low freq content in most recordings. Well, except rap and electronic stuff.


----------



## ttocs388 (Jun 25, 2010)

as I said I enjoy them in home theaters, just not in my car. Let use some of my power for a piece of my stereo that makes 0 sound and only gives an effect of sound. There are so many other useless things I can waste my money on in my car.


----------

